

Apple in talks with Microsoft to make Bing default search engine on the iPhone - anderzole
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/56193

======
lsb
When I saw the Bing search results, and saw how much of a knockoff it was of
Google's design, all I could think about was Arial being a poor knockoff of
Helvetica, but at exactly the same widths, because Microsoft didn't want to
pay licensing fees to Adobe.

Apple, back in the day, chose Helvetica.

~~~
KC8ZKF
They (Microsoft) didn't want to pay licensing fees to _Linotype._

------
cosmo7
I wouldn't be surprised if Apple starts more collaborations with Microsoft.
Remember how IBM was Apple's big enemy and then they got into bed with each
other?

------
kvs
Hopefully they will make "default" search engine configureable.

~~~
stilist
Settings app → Safari → Search Engine

~~~
Timothee
Though surprisingly, there's only Google and Yahoo! and no way to add custom
ones.

~~~
ugh
Sure surprising. Surprising that you can change search engines at all :)

Safari on Mac OS X doesn’t allow for easy changes. (The iPhone uses Yahoo! for
example for the Weather app – that’s not the case on the Mac, so this might be
the reason.)

------
axod
Reasons I'd get rid of my iPhone and get a Google thingy:

    
    
      * They put flash on it.
      * They put *anything* from microsoft on it.
    

Guess the time may be coming to try Android.

~~~
edd
"They put _anything_ from microsoft on it."

Dude, books and covers! Please judge products on merit not by who made the
damn thing. You can rest assured apple will never let the "average user"
experience suffer just to do a deal with another company.

~~~
axod
Show me a product from Microsoft that isn't terrible, and perhaps I'll start
to forgive them. They have a fantastic track record of making terrible user
experience products.

~~~
shabda
What office suite do you use?

As a user who uses ubuntu almost exclusively, OpenOffice is not even
comparable,

Also at the top of my mind, visio.

~~~
axod
Sorry, you're right. Office is still ok and works fairly well. It's still
about the only thing that crashes on my macbook. We can but hope that one day
google docs etc catch up.

------
notirk
An application just appeared on my Verizon Blackberry the other day with a
link to Bing. I clicked it and it wanted to install an app. I'm happy with
Google on my Blackberry.

------
audionerd
Bing and _Deicide_.

